# Whirlyball II



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

This one will be limited to the first 15 players at $19 each. After I collect the money from 15+ players, those players will be able to vote when we play. The date voted on will be final. I know this will eliminate some, with other plans,who will get their money back.......but I think it is the best way of doing it.

So lets get it started, and send me the money A.S.A.P., so we can get the "ball" rolling (sorry) 

Neal Easterbrook
32045 Dequindre
Madison Heights, MI 48071

So far I Have:

Me
JNPCook
Trouttime
Fiji


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm in. That was too much fun to miss.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Me
JNPCook
Trouttime
Fiji

Just added:

Melon
NEMichigansportsman

Watsa matter....you other guys toooo scared to get In the ring with me again. :mischeif: 

The sooner we fill it up the sooner we can play.

Neal


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Im looking forward to it fellas!  :yikes: :evil:


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

:SHOCKED: I'm there....


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

I cant wait guys :woohoo1: 
Beers :corkysm55 
and bashing  :evil: 
No better combination :yikes: :lol: 
My neighbor James wants in again if we need to fill spots  
Let me know, lets fill this and play


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Esox......you gonna wear welding gloves this time !?!? :yikes: 

LOL


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> My neighbor James wants in again if we need to fill spots


Get whoever wants to play, we still need about 9 people.

Fiji, any of your gang playing again?

Neal


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

FIJI said:


> Esox......you gonna wear welding gloves this time !?!? :yikes:
> 
> LOL


Nope. Brass Knuckles.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Nope. Brass Knuckles.


 :lol: Cool, does this mean I can bring my medieval mace  :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm going to get there early. Mounting that 25mm on my cart might take a little while....


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Paul, 
Is that going to shoot the ball too? You could rack up the 3 pointers...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

No, however it will make a strong defense simple.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

ESOX said:


> I'm going to get there early. Mounting that 25mm on my cart might take a little while....


Bring a Rocket Launcher no mounting necessary :evil: :lol:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I have a few that might be interested. They really need a date before they can commit as they are on different work schedules.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

SalmonSlammer (Brian) & Fishkram (Mark) are in.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal,
Put a check in the mail today from my neighbor James. I am supposed to get a check from another guy Doug tonight, will post when I send it.

What does the count look like? are we close?

I would also like to wish all of you guys a Great Memorial Weekend  :woohoo1: 

Have fun, be safe! (wouldnt want you injured for Whirlyball)  :evil:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm around 10 "for sures"....and a few "maybes", my wife and her friend may play....don't underestimate her...She's Italian  

I'll probably bring up a vote for the date next week.

Yeah, we wouldn't want anyone injured BEFORE Whirlyball  :lol: 

Neal


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal,
I just received Dave's check will send it off tomorrow.



Neal said:


> my wife and her friend may play....don't underestimate her...She's Italian


YES!! I know several quite well, They can sure "Kick the Cannoli's" when riled :yikes:  :lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Put a check in the mail today from my neighbor James. I am supposed to get a check from another guy Doug tonight, will post when I send it.


Sean, I got the check from Dave today....Is there another one coming from "Doug"?

Here's the current list:

1. Me
2. Jnpcook
3. Trouttime
4. Fiji
5. NEMichsportsman
6. Melon
7. Salmon Slammer
8. Fishkram
9. James
10. Esox
11. KBkrause
12. Dave


----------

